# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بالاخره تکلیف دیپلم مجدد چی شد ؟

## mehrdadlord

سلام دوستان .بالاخره مشخص شد که میشه با دیپلم مجدد تو کنکور95 شرکت کرد یا نه ؟اخه حرف از این بود که کد ها با هم فرق دارنو این حرفا .. اگه کسی میدونه توضیح بده. ضروریه ...

----------


## Ritalin

> سلام دوستان .بالاخره مشخص شد که میشه با دیپلم مجدد تو کنکور95 شرکت کرد یا نه ؟اخه حرف از این بود که کد ها با هم فرق دارنو این حرفا .. اگه کسی میدونه توضیح بده. ضروریه ...


انگار مشکلی نداره! @khaan از سازمان سنجش پرسیدن!

----------


## biology115

میشه خرداد هم گرفت که به درد کنکور 95 بخوره؟

----------


## Ritalin

> میشه خرداد هم گرفت که به درد کنکور 95 بخوره؟


نه. چون ثبت نام بهمن !

----------


## konkur_hamed

من یه درسو  موندم برای خرداد  ریاضی رو   موندم چه کنم  نمیشه با کد جدید ثبت نام کرد

----------


## Ritalin

> من یه درسو  موندم برای خرداد  ریاضی رو   موندم چه کنم  نمیشه با کد جدید ثبت نام کرد


نه متاسفانه چون باید همه درسا پاس بشید حتی غیر نهایی!

----------


## ata.beheshti

لطفا تا ابلاغ رسمی از طرف اموزش پرورش صبر کنیددددددددد..هیشکی خبر موثقی نداره
 تاپیک تکراری

----------


## x 3

فراموشششششيييييييي...

----------


## T7ttt

من کنکوری 17 سال پیشم  دنبال اینا نیستم مدرک پیش دارم   همین من سال 78 18 ساله بودم
ین واسمانم کاربری داره   ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟4

----------


## mehrdadlord

دوستان خبری نشد ؟

----------

